# Visual Studio 2008 Express Editions - Now Available !



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 23, 2007)

Guys , the latest edition of MS's FREE IDE is out .

*www.microsoft.com/express/images/download/VSE_DL_CS_Header.jpg*www.microsoft.com/express/images/download/VSE_DL_WebDev_Header.jpg
*www.microsoft.com/express/images/download/VSE_DL_Basic_Header.jpg*www.microsoft.com/express/images/download/VSE_DL_CPP_Header.jpg

Get the All-In-One DVD ISO Here :

*go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=104679

Or Download The Individual Editions Here:

*www.microsoft.com/express/download/


----------



## damnthenet (Nov 23, 2007)

I couldn't install the VS express provided in OCT digit.....It seems there r lot of issues
Will this install without probs????


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Nov 23, 2007)

Yeh dude, downlading the ISO now. BTW, its a 895 MB in size, is there a way i can compress it to write on a cd? i mean is there a software that i can use to create a compressed,mountable cd image?


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 23, 2007)

^^  You Can Use 900 Mb Cd ... But Difficult To Find It 

Downloaded Last Night All In One Dvd .


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 23, 2007)

damnthenet said:
			
		

> I couldn't install the VS express provided in OCT digit.....It seems there r lot of issues
> Will this install without probs????


Ya this works Without Probs.

Digit DVD had only the Installation Bootstrapper and not the whole setup that's why it caused problems


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Nov 23, 2007)

clmlbx said:
			
		

> ^^  You Can Use 900 Mb Cd ... But Difficult To Find It
> 
> Downloaded Last Night All In One Dvd .



Yup! haven't seen any here in delhi. Any other suggestions??


----------



## sakumar79 (Nov 24, 2007)

Hmm... They have given web-based installer for each components but for offline installer, they have given option for All-in-one DVD ISO only... Would have been nice if they could have given offline installers for each component separately also...

Arun


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks for that.....


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks brother for updating


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 24, 2007)

i think i will over burn my CD again...

Can you pls giv this, digit?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 24, 2007)

sakumar79 said:
			
		

> Hmm... They have given web-based installer for each components but for offline installer, they have given option for All-in-one DVD ISO only... Would have been nice if they could have given offline installers for each component separately also...
> 
> Arun


Fact is that Offline installer for each component rakes about 600 MB each , and as all components share the same backend so an All-in-One DVD takes only 800 MB space which is much better considering you want to install mulitple products .


----------



## r2d2 (Nov 24, 2007)

Is it beta 2 or final release version?


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Nov 25, 2007)

^ Its the final version.

They could have given a much nicer package which can install all the products or the choosen ones and using one WCU folder in that. The DVD iso contains 4 copies of SQL Server, .NET Framework, Silverlight Plugin etc. They just ripped the CD ISOs, put them in different folders and created a HTML Application (hta) to run them convieniently. If you copy the contents of dvd on harddrive, it'll take around 3.xxx GB out of which only around 900 MB is useful, rest all is redundent data. I think they have applied some kind of compression in DVD or maybe the WCU folder is only one, others are mere directory entires in ISO filesystem sructure. If it is compression, then it could be well packed into a CD also.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 25, 2007)

Any one working on 3.5?


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 25, 2007)

Krazy_About_Technology said:
			
		

> Yeh dude, downlading the ISO now. BTW, its a 895 MB in size, is there a way i can compress it to write on a cd? i mean is there a software that i can use to create a compressed,mountable cd image?


Use poweriso and save the image as .daa (remember only poweriso can open/mount it). It is much more compact than standard iso image files


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 25, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Use poweriso and save the image as .daa (remember only poweriso can open/mount it). It is much more compact than standard iso image files


same ISO inage can be mounted with power ISO,no need to burn on discs.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 25, 2007)

Read his lines carefully he want *compressed mountable image format* not standard iso image


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 25, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> Any one working on 3.5?


I Will setup 3.5 ENvironment soon , after i give my SAT 2 on Dec 1 .

Will also upgrade to 1 Gig RAM to run VS 08 .


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 25, 2007)

Krazy_About_Technology said:
			
		

> ^ Its the final version.
> 
> They could have given a much nicer package which can install all the products or the choosen ones and using one WCU folder in that. The DVD iso contains 4 copies of SQL Server, .NET Framework, Silverlight Plugin etc. They just ripped the CD ISOs, put them in different folders and created a HTML Application (hta) to run them convieniently. If you copy the contents of dvd on harddrive, it'll take around 3.xxx GB out of which only around 900 MB is useful, rest all is redundent data. I think they have applied some kind of compression in DVD or maybe the WCU folder is only one, others are mere directory entires in ISO filesystem sructure. If it is compression, then it could be well packed into a CD also.


Yes, its a technique to save disk space (optimized mode) wherein all the common files are written only once but each folder that has reference to that file has a hard link.

So as long as it is on the optical media, the size is small. However when you copy it to HDD the repeated components get copied to individual folders which increases the size.

Btw, Downloading AIO DVD makes sense rather than downloading individual components.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah , They're using Windows' Junction or UNIX's Sumbolic Link like feature .


----------



## Lucky_star (Nov 25, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> I Will setup 3.5 ENvironment soon , after i give my SAT 2 on Dec 1 .
> 
> Will also upgrade to 1 Gig RAM to run VS 08 .



Is 1 GB compulsory to run VS 08?

512 MB won't do? Was thinking of downloading it today...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 25, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> Is 1 GB compulsory to run VS 08?
> 
> 512 MB won't do? Was thinking of downloading it today...


I think 512 MB will do , 192 MB is Min Req , but for heavy duty WPF development , 1 GB will quite possibly be necessary .

If all you wanna do is program Console apps , or Winforms Applications then 512 MB will be enuf .

but as my comp has 256 MB RAM , so adding a Single 1 GB stick is the best option rather than adding one 512 MB stick , coz 1 GB sticks cost a bit less compared to two 512 MB ones .


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 2, 2007)

damnthenet said:
			
		

> I couldn't install the VS express provided in OCT digit.....It seems there r lot of issues
> Will this install without probs????



It got installed on my machine without a glitch.. created and showed a project in my college made by me on VS C# 2008 just a week back. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif


----------



## shadow2get (Dec 6, 2007)

Did someone find/got any installation issues when installing from the All-In-One DVD ISO image ?

I get the following error when installing VC#/VC++ Express Edition .

It gives the error while setting up .NET Framework 3.5. 
I have seen this issue on many of the forums over the internet. But none of them seem to give a proper solution.

Do let me know if you have any workaround / solutions.


----------

